# Time taken for Visa cancellation



## niganj (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

My name is Nick. 

I would like to know about the time taken for my cancellation of Visa. I have a Tecom free zone visa. I completed 1 year and 2 months in the company and then resigned from there to leave to my country. However, even after 1 month of notice period, they intentionally/unintentionally delayed my cancellation process. Now they said that it will take 5 working days to get it done. But I have so many relatives working in Dubai who are telling its possible in 1 or 2 days. When I told this to them, they said that to get the visa cancellation done in 2 days, we will have to do it in express way and additional charges are required.

Is there any service like express service for getting it done quickly? If so, what is the xtra charge needed for it?

Waiting for your replies as early as possible! 

Thanks!


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

If they really want to cancel it you can go with their PRO to the immigration office and cancel your visa and take your passport in one minute.


----------



## niganj (Aug 12, 2013)

*visa cancellation*



Eng.Khaled said:


> If they really want to cancel it you can go with their PRO to the immigration office and cancel your visa and take your passport in one minute.


Thanks for your reply. I called Tecom for enquiry and they said the same. So I had no option but to pay for the express service. But its still gonna take 2 days.


Whatever you said I guess applies to normal visas. But mine is a tecom visa


----------

